

Highest paid college majors... (and it's not CS) - Super_luigi
http://blogs.wsj.com/atwork/2013/04/29/and-the-highest-paid-college-majors-are/

======
autotravis
Edit: >Here’s the list of top 10 majors, with starting salaries: Petroleum
Engineering: $93,500 Computer Engineering: $71,700 Chemical Engineering:
$67,600 Computer Science: $64,800

major _S_ .. _it's_ ... the list has more than one major, so _it's_ is not
going to be anything.

and woooooooptiedoooo. It's not all about the money.

